# 1 hp HF Dust Collector



## sawedoff (Oct 10, 2011)

Does anyone on here use this dust collector. I was pretty much sold on the 2 hp model but my space is very limited (half of a two car garage) and was thinking that the 2hp would take up some floor space. I will only be using one tool at a time and don't mind changing the hose from one machine to the next.

Am I wasting my time with this? I am just trying to weigh all the options on DC's before I pull the trigger…..... Even thought about trying to do it with my shop vac and using the dust deputy


----------



## zindel (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't have one…yet…but if you do search for HF dust collector here in LJ you will find that a lot of people have it and they for the most part will say that it is the best value DC you can get. However might i urge you to make sure you replace the bag with a canister as i think it comes with a 5 micron bag and that is not quite good enough for healthy working. But yes from what i have heard and read it is a very good DC.


----------



## syenefarmer (Dec 19, 2009)

Have you considered the noise factor? IIRC those smaller 1HP HF dust collectors are quite loud, much louder than the 2HP.


----------



## sawedoff (Oct 10, 2011)

If I decide to go with the 2hp model that is exactly what I was going to do. I am still a little curious about the smaller (1 hp) model. Either way I go I would use a chip separator


----------



## BurtC (Oct 30, 2009)

If you are reffering to the small horizontal/portable one, yes I have this one. I put mine in a outsiide cabinet with exhaust just blowing out a dryer vent( no bag). There is only 10 feet of inside 4" duct, so it workes well for a single machine running. I still use a shop vac for smaller tools like handheld router and miter saw. Works well and would recommend with the above mentioned install. Hope this helps.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have the 2hp and really like them,I mount mine outside.


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

I first purchased the little red one. Right out of the box, it was really loud and had a burning electrical smell. The motor used brushes. I took it right back to the store.

Now I have the green 1 HP model. It's really quiet and I like it. The bag is 30 micron. It works well for me with a 2 1/2" hose. It is equipped with an induction motor.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

This is the only pic I can find of the one I had. I had the hose going to a trash can with a separator lid. The can caught the chunks and the dust went into the bag. I would take the bag off, go in the back yard and turn it inside out and shake it to clean it.

This is the red harbor freight 1 h.p. It does work better than nothing, but hang on to your broom and dust pan.It's not all that good. I believe the specs are over inflated.

I had a little over $150 in the whole deal buying everything new. Save your money and get a real dust collector.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I bought the red 1 hp HF collector to build into the base of the router table I'm designing.
I got it for $50 with a coupon and on sale so my choice was this or a cheap shop vacuum.
I did not realize it had a universal motor (with brushes like a shop vac) till I got it, or I would have gone for the vacuum. Havent used it yet other than to turn it on an make sure it was not dead. Noisy as a vacuum.

I have the 2 hp HF collector for my other major power tools and it does a wonderful job.
If you can possibly make the room, the 2 hp is way more than twice as much machine.


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

I posted a review of the Harbor Freight 31810 dust collector on my website…

http://shopngarage.com/2011/12/harbor-freight-31810-dust-collector/


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice review Stephenw. When you had the impeller out of the machine, did you happen to measure the diameter?


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

I didn't measure the impeller when it was out. Based on the back of the housing, I estimate it at approximately 10 1/2 inches.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Stephenw - Saw your video, and I am sold! My Ridgid shop Vac that I have hooked up to my Onieda makes at least three times as much noise as the HF collector. Gonna go get me a Christmas present, and connect it to the Onieda.


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

Rosebudjim, if you get it, let us know what you think. I was planning on getting the Oneida cyclone from Woodcraft to use with mine.


----------



## bdjohns1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Just as a note, there are two different ~1hp HF dust collectors. The red one with the universal motor, and an olive drab one which runs off an induction motor - I've got that one. I'm still running it into a 5-micron bag, but I'm also mainly using it for chip collection off my planer that this point via a trashcan lid separator - shopvac + dust deputy is handling all of the actual fine dust.

I've got the parts I need (minus the canister filter) to add a Thien separator to turn it into a baby 2-stage unit. One of my "coming soon" projects…


----------



## sawedoff (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Ben…..... I'll be sending you a PM soon trying to get some details on your set up


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

You'll be far happier with the 2HP model. The 1HP models don't flow well enough to be all that useful, and I have yet to see a replacement filter bag or canister for one of these that will filter 1 micron or better. The best I have seen is the 5 micron bag from Rockler…


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey Stephenw - I do have an Onieda small unit, not the whole thing, just the cyclone/bucket part. It's hooked up to my Ridgid shop vac, and does a really good job, as long as I remember to empty the bucket, then the dust and chips go into the vac. What I'm looking at is to disconnect the louder than ####!!! vac. By the time I'm through turning for the day my ears are ringing! Hoping the HF unit is quieter, unless someone out there has a way to invent a muffler - not the stupid thing Ridgid/Craftsman think is a muffler.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I wouldn't bother with anything smaller than the 2hp HF unit, or a better 1-1/2hp unit. The small 1hp DC's just don't move enough air to bother with…their performance is marginal, and upgrades aren't feasible, if even possible.

rosebudjim - Any of the DC's with induction motors are quieter than a shop vac.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

You're absolutely correct about induction motors - couldn't think what with all the ringing in my ears.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I imagine this would pull more air than a shop vac ?
I'm thinking I might grab one with the current sale and hook it up the dust right vortex I got.


----------



## vinnie (Feb 13, 2009)

I have the HF 1 HP Dust collector and It works just fine for me. I have a very small shop in my basement and I use it for my scroll saw mostly. The real fine dust is what I am concern with. Also I just purchased this-> The Demo Air Net check it out. 



 This works GREAT for fine dust. And all you have to do is wash it when it gets dirty and use it over and over again. I have it setup right on the side of my scroll saw. I also have my Shop Vac hooked up in a way that it collects all the dust coming off the blade under my DeWalt Scroll saw.

Demo Air Net is a great addition to any shop!

Vinnie


----------



## Everett1 (Jun 18, 2011)

I have the green 1hp one works great. I have a small space too
It is pretty quiet I can have a convo with it Running and my grizzly jointer

Make sure to make a thien cyclone for it. Also if you have to reduce smaller tHan 4 inche.s do the reduction at the tool

It's induction and runs on 110


----------

